# Hyperloop



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/business/article/will-russia-be-first-to-build-elon-musks-hyperloop/574434.html

Perhaps it will be interesting in this early stage to gather here what are TC member's opinions & predictions with regard to the hyperloop future.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting. But the likelihood of a significant hyperloop route in the U.S.A. (or 'Murica if you prefer) seems remote. With our love of gigantic obnoxious vehicles with stereo systems and tyres that border on the implausible, with a natural disdain of public transportation , and a view of government funding "boondoggles", the idea is commendable, but not feasible here. But I think it is a worthy system. Unfortunately, new modes of transportation that are clean, efficient, and esthetic are doomed to failure in the States eg. The Monorail.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Heinlein in _Starman Jones_ (1953) portrayed supersonic trains suspended via ring-magnets.

Why this isn't credited in the article, I don't know. Given that much of Sci Fi is now Sci fact, it seems reasonable to assume that this too will happen.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I believe in a hyperloop future. One thing's for sure - our current modes of transportation suck.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

No way in hell it will be built in America which is hostile to any kind of infrastructure spending. There's not even conventional high speed rail in America. Russia might half-build one before it gets bogged down in scandal and corruption. But the first will probably be completed in China, an infrastructure-lover which builds entires cities for no reason just to keep its economy running, or as the pet project of a middle eastern monarch if the price of oil rebounds.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Heinlein in _Starman Jones_ (1953) portrayed supersonic trains suspended via ring-magnets.
> 
> Why this isn't credited in the article, I don't know. Given that much of Sci Fi is now Sci fact, it seems reasonable to assume that this too will happen.


Because Heinlein was *so* last century, and the idea of technology as fulfilled prophesy is passé. Hate to say it, but the authors that loomed large in our generation are being forgotten by the present. If there is ever a space elevator, do you think that Arthur C. Clarke will be credited? I regret to say that there is a distinct possibility that he won't.


----------

